# As Deadline Nears, Second Amendment Supporters Demand Senate Vote on Concealed Carry



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...d-senate-vote-on-concealed-carry-reciprocity/


----------

